

Elon Musk Mahalo Mentor Interview on PayPal, SpaceX, and Tesla - api
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K8NkJpUei4

======
api
Personal observation:

I cannot get over how far this "super entrepreneur"'s personality is from the
glib, fast-talking "operator" personality type fetishized by most venture
capitalists, business gurus, and MBA programs. I mean... he hesitates, down-
plays his role on occasion, and does not come across as an off-the-charts
narcissist.

Steve Jobs, another businessman to show phenomenal performance, also does not
match the stereotypical "operator." He's slightly closer, but far, far too
artsy, opinionated, and individualistic.

I've seen a lot of startups started by the stereotypical "operator" in my
tenure on this planet -- some I've seen from a distance and some I've been
involved in -- and I can't say they look to be all that successful compared
with the average.

I call bullshit on the whole cult of the glib, narcissistic fast-talker.

